# Poor quality print on dark shirt with new DTG m2



## Appletreekid (Aug 26, 2018)

Just got a new dtg m2 plus and after setting everything up, I ran a test print with the software they provided. (Rip pro 7)
Once the shirt came out, I didn’t get the details from the high res photo and it was blurry. I used a spider mini to pre treat and a heat press before loading into printer.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Photo is always useful in these cases... BUT most likeley you need some practice .
DTG is not like printing on paper. Mastering the pretreatment is half the job, and it does vary from garment to garment.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

I received the PM, and It looks like you are trying to print as you would do on paper







. 

First of all, note that the black shirt is not actually black, but more like dark grey, and you want to print grey and pastel colors on it. This makes it very tricky.
It can be done, but you will need a very opaque white layer, and then a color layer with transparency, to go on top of it.
The only thing I can suggest without actually seeing how you are printing (pretreatment, settings etc), is to use small pieces of a sacrificial t-shirt to practice, until you get it right.
There are many DTG m2 instructional videos on YouTube. Just watch how they print black t-shirts and do the same.


----------



## Appletreekid (Aug 26, 2018)

Tabob,

Thanks for the pointers. The shirt is actually Black, the lighting in the room gave it a different shade. 

The videos on youtube from the actual company unfortunately does not show how to color adjust on the actual software, and just shows the actual shirt getting printed.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Come on now... it literally took me 2 seconds to find one.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kNpk4Ka2kY
I'm sure there are more.


----------

